# ackie,water dragon,or beardie?



## joshwall (Jul 16, 2010)

:2thumb:hi im wondering whata re u opinions on these pets i have a choice of these as im a begginer i wanted a bosc but my mom said no so these are the ones i went for can i ave tyour opinions on them please


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

in my opionion i would pick beardie, due to they dont need the space water dragons need; but if you have the space and money to get/build a big viv for a water dragon, the ackie i wouldnt know much about them to be honist but, my choice would be whoch ever you can afford and be botherd with taming, do some research first on the ones your thinking your getting and see what there needs are and see if u can meet them needs, hope it helps a bit,

sophie xx


----------



## joshwall (Jul 16, 2010)

thanks i think ive decided to get an ackie people say there alot more fun


----------



## reptilelover96 (Feb 17, 2010)

aww i hope you've made the right choice  i'm sure you have


----------

